
Ask HN: What will be the next big social network? - allfou
We had friendster, myspace, facebook&#x2F;instagram, twitter, snapchat. How do you see the future of social networks?
======
arithma
Isn't IPv6 a good enough social network. Everyone buys a static IP somehow,
and instead of a page/wall/space they provide APIs and webpages. With enough
battery efficiency, maybe handheld computers (smartphones, tablets, etc.) will
be the most powerful in aggregate (if not already) category in computing.
Torrenting may be a really good way to bootstrap this as well.

------
nnn1234
we need a open decentralized network. if people are serious about it, they
will set up a 501c3 for the infrastructure and have a multilayered approach to
users and data.

Also this is a techno-optimist position, the realist in me will always say
follow the kids(pre-teens/teens) or a specific niche. we have ephemeral
pics/videos now, next will be something even more "me" centric

~~~
cosmospring
But how many times will this be tried? How many well-meaning Facebook
alternatives will launch and fail, die slow deaths, or become sustained but
marginal destinations? We have the technology, but that apparently isn't
enough.

------
askafriend
It'll be the more focused networks like Pinterest and Nextdoor that are in the
process of becoming platforms.

They still have a ton of growth in them both in terms of users and in terms of
product.

